# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Where to buy timber,Eucalyptus Regnans, in Mel??

## Rebecca Lee

I am looking for a place to buy Eucalyptus Regnans in large bulk.please give me some clues. thx :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Any decent hardware shoppe or timber outlet.... 
From memory, virtually all F17 KD (kiln dried) hardwood is E. regnans or a closely related species....until such time as the E. globulus hyb. plantations come online in significant quantities

----------


## Rebecca Lee

I know that any hardware shoppe or timber ourlet will have timber. but I want to buy it in a good price. usually these shops are two-way merchants. I do not want to buy timber from two-way merchants.

----------


## wolfbunny

HI
You may find a sawmill over this way( the yarra valley way) who may have the timber you require, but the delivery costs may add up!  :Smilie: 
Sorry I haven't got better info for you but maybe a start in the direction your after?

----------


## Rebecca Lee

thx for your helpful idea

----------


## Bedford

Here's one, do you want it delivered?

----------


## Rebecca Lee

your way is not good. how about moving by hand? hehe.

----------


## Bedford

When you say bulk, what quantities are you looking for? 
Do you want logs, sawn (OB), or kiln dried and dressed to size? 
It will come in different grades depending on what you use it for. 
What do you want to use it for? 
As others have indicated, your best bulk price would probably be direct from the mill.

----------


## Rebecca Lee

I am looking for a 40G container for F17 (kiln dried, sawn). I don't know the grades system in Australia, so I can't say which grade. this time I also need Lauan. does Australia has 3 species Lauan? please tell me where can I bought them. and what are their codes? the codes are like E. Regnans (F17). thx

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Lauan is an imported timber.....for a large quantity of F17 KD Hardwood, you'll need to go direct to the manufacturer.  In this case, Gunns Timber Products - Tasmanian Oak & Victorian Ash

----------


## Bedford

The only thing I can suggest is to contact one of the sawmills here as a start, There are probably others, but I don't know of any closer to Melbourne.  Reid Bros Sawmillers Pty Ltd, Yarra Junction VIC 3797 - Timber and Forestry - TrueLocal

----------


## Rebecca Lee

Are Tasmanian Oak and Lauan the same things?

----------


## Rebecca Lee

if we do not care about Melbourne, do you know any other factory?

----------


## Rebecca Lee

thx

----------


## Bedford

> Are Tasmanian Oak and Lauan the same things?

  No, it is commonly known here as Vic ash or Tasmanian oak as SBD mentioned.  Eucalyptus regnans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  Philippine mahogany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Rebecca Lee

thx. My boss said that Lauan is grown in Australia. but why that guy said they are imported. the website does not mention that it is grown in Australia. so does it mean that the mahogany is not in Australia? I don't know how to say in English for the 3 different specise of Lauan. may be in literality, we can say red Lauan, green Lauan and black Lauan.

----------


## Bedford

This might help.  http://www.jjw.com.au/species/lauan.htm 
It can be bought in Australia, but is imported as mentioned previously. :Smilie:

----------


## Rebecca Lee

do you know how many species of E. reganans? my boss asked to get 3 species. in literality, we call it green reganans, black reganans and red reganans. my boss's assisstant gives me wrong information about boss's demands.

----------


## dukekamaya

Vic Ash is the trade name for Mountain Ash and Alpine Ash 
Tassie Oak is the trade name for Moutain Ash, Alpine Ash Messmate Stringybark and may contain others 
Lauan, also known as Phillipine Mahogany is generally sold under the trade name Pacific Maple. It can refer to a few species but mostly is various Meranti (Shorrea spp.) species

----------


## askaholic

Do Sawmills sell direct to public or just wholesale to Timber merchants?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Most will sell direct.....

----------

